

Ask HN:  What's the best email newsletter service? - tforia

I&#x27;m looking to send newsletters out to subscribers of my site - which service have worked best for you?
======
antonydenyer
Depends on prices

[https://markdownmail.io/](https://markdownmail.io/) \- much cheaper for large
subscriber lists (I made this because mailchimp got too expensive once we hit
80k users)

[https://tinyletter.com/](https://tinyletter.com/) \- for an easy cut down
feature set

[http://sendy.co/](http://sendy.co/) \- very cheap but self hosted and fairly
unstable imo

------
khamoud
Mail chimp is really good for that.

Mailgun is pretty good too.

